# Albrecht Drill Chuck Help



## David (Oct 12, 2013)

I had a mishap on the mill the other day and the R8 shank spun out of the chuck.  The drill bit caught in mild steel as it broke through and crashed before I could react!

The problem is that I can't get the chuck to release the bit.  Im guessing that the torque may have sprung the jaws to a point of not allowing the unscrewing mechanism to work.

I have placed the drill bit in the vise and put as much pressure as I felt comfortable with to brake it loose but no luck.  

I don't care about the drill bit but would like to save the chuck if possible.  Any ideas on how to fix this careless mistake?


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Oct 12, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## mikey (Oct 13, 2013)

Dave, if it was me I would remove the rear collar and make a fixture to lock it in a vise. Then I would either try a strap wrench to get the hood loose or make another fixture to clamp onto the hood to break it loose. Here is what I have used to get stubborn hoods off and they work well. The smaller fixture clamps onto the body where the rear collar fits and is locked in a vise. The larger one clamps onto the hood near the top of the knurled section with a C-clamp; a few taps with a hammer on the clamp should move the hood. I have yet to see an Albrecht that I couldn't loosen with these plates.




It may be possible that the guide pin is now bent, making releasing the jaws a challenge. Once you get the hood off you can replace the pin with a roll pin cut to size. 

I hope the taper socket isn't too messed up.

Good luck!


----------



## 4GSR (Oct 13, 2013)

I love Albrecht chucks to death!  But they are not designed to hold and grab bits larger than the shank size inserted into the chuck.

As precision as they are, I wouldn't use them for any drill bits larger than 1/2" for a 1/2" capacity chuck.  Any heavy drilling like with S & D bits, I get my 16N out for the job!

Just my two bits worth!


----------



## David (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks Dan and Mikey for the information.  I may have to try your fixtures Mikey because it will not break loose and I have really twisted on it.

I have several 14N's but was in a hurry just to drill the last hole, so now I pay the price.

Lesson learned!!

David


----------



## batt (Nov 4, 2013)

Dear People
The shank of the drill is usally soft ... cut it off ... set up drill chuck in lathe and drill say 1/16" undersize of the shank and that wiil releve the pressure onnthe jaws.
Batt


----------



## Chuck K (Nov 4, 2013)

Do you have a pipe wrench?  I guess it depends on how much time you want to spend removing the drill, but I have found a pipe wrench or a large set of channel locks to be pretty efficient in that situation....yes I have been called a hack before.


Chuck


----------



## frankie (Nov 5, 2013)

Put the drill chuck in your lathe and than apply a pipe wrench to the knurled part of the chuck, since it is not of any use the way it is you cannot make any worse. I have opened numerous chucks with this process during my years of employment.

frankie


----------



## bfd (Feb 14, 2017)

I too have used a  pipe wrench to loosen a stuck chuck. the knurl hides any marks the pipe wrench might leave. always works. yes I do use up to 1 5/8 silver and demming drill bits in my Albrecht chuck. yes I abuse tools that's what they are for. bill


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 15, 2017)

You could wrap soft copper around it and then use your best holding method . The copper will smash into all the grooves or knurling. I think it would be better to just chuck it in the lathe and cut off the drill and drill it out . Drill bit $10.00 chuck $400.00 do the math.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Feb 22, 2017)

David said:


> I had a mishap on the mill the other day and the R8 shank spun out of the chuck.  The drill bit caught in mild steel as it broke through and crashed before I could react!
> I don't care about the drill bit but would like to save the chuck if possible.  Any ideas on how to fix this careless mistake?


David, Did you fix the chuck ? we want to know
You got a few good advice on how to loosen it, the fixture Mikey mentioned ( Aluminum with smaller hole) is you best bet in my opinion, just make sure it fits the correct part  of the chuck .


----------



## sanddan (Feb 22, 2017)

I think you should take it apart as I bet some of the ball bearings are now broken and causing it to stick. I just took apart a chuck I bought on ebay and made a fixture as shown to hold the chuck in the vise and then used the pipe wrench and a piece of thin copper to remove the hood. oxtoolco on youtube has a good video showing the steps. Broken ball bearings is a very common problem with these chucks but easy to fix.


----------



## mikey (Feb 23, 2017)

I've refurbished 9 Albrecht chucks and have to say I've never seen a broken ball bearing. Missing, yes, broken, no. Sorry, Dan, not trying to be contrary but broken ball bearings is not a common malady in an Albrecht chuck unless the chuck has been abused.


----------



## tq60 (Feb 23, 2017)

Pause and have a cold one.

Now cut the can into strips and place it in your lathe.

Put lathe in back gear slowest speed.

3 layers should give good padding.

Now get biggest channel locks you can find as pipe wrench squeezes harder as you pull harder.

Grip with pliers along with strapping for cushioning.

Try jerking the pliers as often it will come loose this way.

We have often used ours with large hole saws in the mill and the vibration causes them to seat real good. 

Using the pliers to open it works well.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 21, 2017)

The problem may be that the drill bit was inserted into the chuck too deep.  Albrecht chucks tighten as you drill., so when inserting a drill bit,
you can hit "bottom" but then back it off. Never insert the bit touching the end of chuck otherwise there will be no room left to loosen it.
I think Mikey's approach is best. Disassemble the chuck with the special aluminum clamps to avoid chowdering the knurling.
In this case, I would use 1/2" thick aluminum clamps that are very close to the chucks OD's for a good grip.  I made these clamps for all of my Albrechts
and they are perfect. ( I used mahogany for my tiny 0-1/8").  Once you have it apart, you'll be able get the drill out and refurbish the damage all at one time.
Let us know how it goes.


----------

